# Is EMT conduit?



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Is EMT conduit?


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes it is


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

Unless it is attending a patient, then probably not.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

All conduit is raceway. All raceway is not conduit. EMT is tubing.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

This is why I hate the NEC. So much time spent on stupid things instead of clarifying importent issues that should be simple.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

no ,


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I can't speak for the NEC...

But, hereabouts EMT is always referred to as conduit -- never tubing.

In slang, it's even referred to as 'pipe.'

Whereas, to my mind, 'pipe' means GRC, IMC...

Is this issue at crisis point ?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I call it conduit knowing that it truly isn't. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> I call it conduit knowing that it truly isn't.


 Bet you also say "lightbulbs" like some kinda goddamn savage.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Technically no.
If you want to waste some time like I just did, read through chapter 3. All of the raceways that are conduit are specifically defined as "conduit".
When you get to Art. 358 it describes EMT as an "unthreaded thinwall raceway".

But if you like to call it conduit then go right ahead!


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I never thought EMT was conduit, just had another EC try and tell me it was today.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Once it is over 4" I would call it duct.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I think most of us have better things to worry about....just sayin?


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Cow said:


> I think most of us have better things to worry about....just sayin?


If you ever bid a project that calls for conduit, you might find this discussion of some value.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

five.five-six said:


> If you ever bid a project that calls for conduit, you might find this discussion of some value.


Solved by my submittals. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

five.five-six said:


> If you ever bid a project that calls for conduit, you might find this discussion of some value.


You may be right. The projects I bid are design build by us, so we bid to our own requirements. I've just never had to discuss with a customer the raceway we were planning on installing is actually a tubing, not a conduit.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

five.five-six said:


> If you ever bid a project that calls for conduit, you might find this discussion of some value.


while this is true, there are 2 simultaneous discussions currently in this thread, that should be identified:
1) is EMT conduit according to the NEC
2) is EMT considered conduit in general discussion with non Electricians 


Good specs/plans clarify stuff like this, and I know I have seen EMT shown as conduit on plans, so if there is a question, it is important to either submit a "non-responsive" bid, a list of qualifications to the bid, an alternate bid showing the proposed changes, or a letter with the bid (a string and a carrot, if you will) that lets the client know you can save them money on the project by changing some minor items. 

Of course, if the submittals are with the bid package, that can work, but that often comes later at a point at which you are screwed if you did not qualify your bid.

There is a well known contractor in DC that would hide ridiculous specs in large projects, like, for example, all conduit was to be secured at 8' intervals. The contractors would install work, and at the end they would be brought in and shown several pages in which they had not complied with the specs, and offered less money for final payment, or they could fix. The devil is in the details.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Big John said:


> Bet you also say "lightbulbs" like some kinda goddamn savage.




No one likes the guy that says lamps in general conversation with non industry types. I won't be that guy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> No one likes the guy that says lamps in general conversation with non industry types. I won't be that guy.


But if I start saying "outlets" then I can't act all superior to the stupid, stupid homeowners.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Cow said:


> I think most of us have better things to worry about....just sayin?


But but, it's super awesome important lol.

I was at a red light the other day, deep in thought...(sarcasm)
And all of a sudden I yelled at my dash board and said, it's fawking tubing!
Hahahaha funny how this thread pops up.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

for as long as i can remember emt has been called conduit. i just asked siri, she says a 'conduit is a chase or pipe to carry electrical conductors' therefore a conduit!:vs_smirk:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

For myself no matter where I am at.,,,, 

the EMT is always called *thinwall* conduit.,

some do called the EMT thinwall tubing or pipe.,


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

Mike Holt says no. *mind blown*



> *Sidebar: Conduit Vs. Tubing*
> 
> Many people erroneously refer to electrical metallic tubing (EMT) as “conduit.” EMT is actually a tubing rather than a conduit. Conduit and tubing are two different wiring methods that differ in application and installation requirements, although neither is defined by the Code.
> 
> ...


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Just like the subway tunnels are called conduits, so is EMT.
The term or word conduit is not just a word we use as electricians.

So even cable tray in some respects is also a conduit. It gets wires from one place to another. A conduit.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> Just like the subway tunnels are called conduits, so is EMT.
> The term or word conduit is not just a word we use as electricians.
> 
> So even cable tray in some respects is also a conduit. It gets wires from one place to another. A conduit.


I agree John. Some customers call it conduit and I don't correct them. For all intents and purposes EMT is conduit. I don't care what the code fools without real world experience say about it. Leave that for them to argue at Mike Holt's.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

And all this time I've been using a conduit bender on EMT. I'll tell my foreman I need a tubing bender.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

Flexible Metal "Conduit" gets to show off and act like a conduit, but EMT doesn't because someone decided that just cause you're too thin compared to that aşşhole “Rigid”. Pffft…like being _threaded_ is a big deal and all…damn…flex isn’t threaded either.

But, EMT says…Flex is limited for bonding purposes, EMT is not. Just doesn't seem fair. Stupid liquidtite...it's goddämned _plastic_!

Efff that bïtches…EMT comes in stainless and galvanized, too…

So we say suck it up EMT…life isn’t fair…and quit talking about yourself in the third person.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Emt is tubing and imo tubing is conduit

RMC is a heaving steel than emt and it is galvinized. Not alot of difference in the metals so why would one be conduit and the other not.




> Conduit
> 1.a channel for conveying water or other fluid.
> 
> "a conduit for conveying water to the power plant"
> ...



From UL



> Fittings certified for use with EMT are covered under Electrical Metallic
> Tubing Fittings (FKAV) and Conduit Fittings (DWTT).


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Big John said:


> Biscuits said:
> 
> 
> > I call it conduit knowing that it truly isn't.
> ...


I also say outlets because most people dont know what a receptacle is.


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Emt is tubing and imo tubing is conduit


I don't disagree with this, and I've called EMT "conduit" my whole life -- never had a problem or heard a contradiction.

But if you look at what the NEC has to say about it, they do seem to view conduit and tubing as separate entities, which are both under the subset "raceway."



> 358.2 Definition
> Electrical Metallic Tubing (EMT). An *unthreaded thinwall
> raceway* of circular cross section designed for the physical protection
> and routing of conductors and cables and for use as an
> ...





> 344.2 Definition
> Rigid Metal Conduit (RMC). A *threadable raceway* of circular
> cross section designed for the physical protection and routing of
> conductors and cables and for use as an equipment grounding
> ...





> Chapter 9, TABLE 4 Dimensions and Percent Area of *Conduit and
> Tubing* (Areas of *Conduit or Tubing* for the Combinations of Wires
> Permitted in Table 1, Chapter 9)


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

Wow, it's not "Conduit" in Canada either. 

Section 0
*Conduit *— a raceway of circular cross-section, other than electrical metallic tubing and electrical non-metallic tubing
​


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Cow said:


> You may be right. The projects I bid are design build by us, so we bid to our own requirements. I've just never had to discuss with a customer the raceway we were planning on installing is actually a tubing, not a conduit.


So you don't do any government work I take it?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> So you don't do any government work I take it?


Our shop does. 

But, I don't typically work on those projects.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

TGGT said:


> And all this time I've been using a conduit bender on EMT. I'll tell my foreman I need a tubing bender.


You know, actually that is probably more true than you think. It is probably tubing because you have to support the sides and bottom when you bend it whereas with conduit you do not????


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

You can't bend rigid without a shoe either.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Gnome said:


> You can't bend rigid without a shoe either.


Actually you can it just will not look nice but it won't kink like EMT. Emt needs it sidewalls supported or it will kink.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Cow said:


> Our shop does.
> 
> But, I don't typically work on those projects.


I found myself submitting specs on everything from screws and wirenuts to the alloy of aluminum conduit. All in multiple copies far too often.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Gnome said:


> You can't bend rigid without a shoe either.


Sure you can. The tool is called a "hickey". No shoe, only a hook.
Looks like ****, but you can make bends with it that you cannot make with a regular bender.
In fact its what we used for ridged for many years. Hidden ridged. Like in a slab or behind a wall.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

I've used a Hickey (once). But if you look at them they incorporate a short section of curved shoe. That's why they come in different sizes.


----------

